# Best R32 projector bulb replacement?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I drove this weekend at night on a very straight country road and it realy showed up how shite the factory projector setup is on the R32.
I've read a couple of posts of people's upgrades they have done a while back, but with the new Cree bulbs out like these:

GTAS | H3 H3C Cree Turbo LED Headlight Kit | Trade Me

.....or the HID kits like these:

55W HID Xenon Bulbs Kit Slim Ballast H3 6000K 1Set | Trade Me

What are people's thoughts on what is better, or are both of these going to be garbage? opcorn:


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

My car came with a HID kit in the projectors. Not sure the brand or spec but they are definitely bright and make driving at night a pleasure. I need to adjust the passenger as its shooting possums :chuckle:

Going to try these LEDs in the N1

Amazon.com: OPT7 LED Headlight Bulbs w/ Clear Arc-Beam Kit - H4 (9003) - 80w 7,000Lm 6K Cool White CREE - 2 Yr Warranty: Automotive


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> I drove this weekend at night on a very straight country road and it realy showed up how shite the factory projector setup is on the R32.
> I've read a couple of posts of people's upgrades they have done a while back, but with the new Cree bulbs out like these:
> 
> GTAS | H3 H3C Cree Turbo LED Headlight Kit | Trade Me
> ...


Having tried a couple of options this would be my comment:

OEM bulbs & 100W bulbs are the dimmest
Very good incandescents are better
The CREE COB lamps are better again (but have to be the right ones, many are junk)
Xenon are the brightest (as above)

If you aren't modifying the wiring you might be better off with the LEDs. They don't have the warm up time of the Xenons.

Something like this does appeal though - Headlight 90mm Bi-LED catalog.hella.com


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Any updates on this?




RBnutz said:


> Amazon.com: OPT7 LED Headlight Bulbs w/ Clear Arc-Beam Kit - H4 (9003) - 80w 7,000Lm 6K Cool White CREE - 2 Yr Warranty: Automotive


I tried a set of these in my Prado, can't say I was overly impressed. Think they went a little better than std lamps but the 6000k light gets eaten up quickly by the night, so you need a lot more of it.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Keep below 3800k . Anything above is just dazzle with no projection. Most people seem to go 6k which is derating vs the std bulbs ffsk. 

55 Watt h.i.d in mine and they are easily the match if my bmw oem setup. Good beam spread and projection , excellent beam cutoff . Mine are H3 on a 1990 fwiw.

Cree simply bright , no real penetrative ability, sidelights only imho.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys old thread revival but thought I'd ask can anyone recommend a good hid kit that doesn't take 16 weeks from Japan or something? I've tried numerous things now and my headlights suck ball balls. The bulbs are gutless no matter what I opt for so I want something else in there now. I am a 1991 32gtr so I think it's h3c projector lamps.

Driving at night is actually scary now I need hid just for the increased light to see what the hell I'm doing.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Measure voltage at the bulb connector with engine running. If you dont get the same as what you measure at the battery give or take 0.2v then you need to rewire all the way to the light switch or run a relay system after the bulb connector. Try that first it will help no matter what you end up doing.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Madaxgt said:


> Measure voltage at the bulb connector with engine running. If you dont get the same as what you measure at the battery give or take 0.2v then you need to rewire all the way to the light switch or run a relay system after the bulb connector. Try that first it will help no matter what you end up doing.


Checking the voltage was on my list of things to do actually but after that wasn't quite sure what to consider but that kinda makes sense yeah thanks

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

